# Tam Jalapeno peppers mild



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone on here grow the Tam Jalapeno mild peppers?
I am wanting the large or grande size for stuffing, thanx.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, every year. Bonnie sells a mild and a hot version...and I plant them both. Excellent peppers, easy to grow, produce right up to frost.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you get the seeds or the plants, and where is Bonnie's? thanx.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Much easier, if you only need small numbers of plants to just buy the plants.

Bonnie supplies wholesale to a lot of different retailers....Lowes, feed stores, some Wal Marts etc.

If you get both, i.e. hot and mild be sure to save the little marker. I "think" the first one is mild and the second one shown is hot, LOL, or is it the other way around. 

By the way, bell peppers make great stuffers also and hold a lot more goodies but you may not like them as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a A&M pepper. I'll have to try it . I think I planted Mucho Nacho. You get some big ones at first pick. Then they tabor off.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The TAMs that I have grown, and am currently growing, are generally large, relatively mild, and good jalapeno flavor. We do some stuffing with cream cheese w/grill shrimp and other stuffing once in a while. They allow the people with low heat tolerance to enjoy the occasion. 

Mine were started indoors from seed about 4 weeks ago. I hope that you can find some started plants. Is your season getting too late to start from seed?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> The TAMs that I have grown, and am currently growing, are generally large, relatively mild, and good jalapeno flavor. We do some stuffing with cream cheese w/grill shrimp and other stuffing once in a while. They allow the people with low heat tolerance to enjoy the occasion.
> 
> Mine were started indoors from seed about 4 weeks ago. I hope that you can find some started plants. Is your season getting too late to start from seed?


Season's in Texas LOL!. That one I can't answer. Our weather is not cold but it's a bugger to figure out. Most times it goes from 80 to triple digits for 3 months and not much rain. Its been pleasant so far this year besides the big freeze. 16 degrees no thanks. 
As they say you don't like the weather wait a few minutes it will change until you get into the dog days and that's when you need to be in the surf. Catching trout.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx a lot, will plan it out soon.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I love the taste of a jalapeno, but cannot handle the heat. fellow at feed store put me onto the FOOLED YOU peppers they look just like the jalapeno, taste good but have no heat, there is also a haberno that is the same it is called ZAVORY.

i order my seeds every jan.


----------



## duke60dwc (Sep 21, 2015)

*peppers*

I need to find these, they look great


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

"Fooled You" is very much like "TAM". Both thick walled, flavored and shaped like regular Jalapeno, but with less heat. I've found that peppers out of the same bunch of plants can vary at times with the amount of heat that they have. Not the full heat of Jalapenos, but still can vary quite a bit.

If you want to try the same concept for a mild version of Habanero, try to find some AJI DULCE or NU MEX SAUVE seeds. I'd be very surprised if you can find started plants. This will be my 3rd year growing the AJI DULCE and my 1st year for the NU MEX SAUVE. The AJI had the fruity, slightly smoky overtones of a Habanero but way, way, less heat. They look exactly like a Habanero.

They are kind of a pain in the butt to grow..... very slow germination (seed cups need to be kept between 80 to 90 degrees for up to 2 weeks to get decent germination) and then they grow slow as well. So start them 3 to 4 weeks earlier than anything else. They do produce a lot of peppers though. I made 5 pints of mild "Habanero Hot Sauce" with them last year. Now I have some friends and family hounding me to make some for them. 

I haven't tried the ZAVORY that were mentioned in the thread, but will try to find some seeds to try next year!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have two cedar boxes I built two years ago and I am planting one plant in a 5 gallon plastic bucket inside each box.
Burpee Jalapeno Gigante Pepper Plant.

What kind of mixture do yall use? 
I read somewhere about mushroom compost, anyone use that?

I am going to try these to see if I can can handle more because I do not get around very well. If I can, maybe more next year.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are going to be using pails, you will need to drill at least 4, and 6 would be better, nickel sized drainage holes. The biggest problems that plants have in plastic pots or pails is too much moisture that isn't draining properly, followed by not enough moisture. With you only needing 2 pails worth of potting soil, think about buying a 2 cubic foot bag of Miracle-Gro "Moisture Control" Potting Mix. We have a Box store up here that has it on sale for $10/bag so you should be able to find it for close to that price. That mix will help you even out moisture levels in the pail. I start all of my little plants in that stuff just because it does help with moisture control.

As mentioned, drainage is usually the biggest problem. Fill the bottom 2" of the pail with coarse crushed rock or something similar. If you have a small, leftover piece of landscape fabric laying around, put 1 layer of it on top of the rock. This or anything else porous that's handy to keep the potting mix from filling all of the spaces around the rock. Check to see if you think that 1/2 of the mix will fill the pail. If not, add a couple of inches of any kind of compost, then add the mix.

Mushroom compost is very good stuff too, if you want to go that way.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Planted the two plants 2 weeks ago and already apprx 14" to 16" high and looking good.
Mine were in 4" containers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

4 inches sounds small to me. They will grow and produce a good long time...all the way through next fall and winter, with protection and good growing conditions. They will quickly outgrow a 4 inch pot. 

We have canned several small jars of them already and now await Pico de Gaulle season where we eat copious amounts of them fresh with tomatoes and onions...mmmm delicious.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

They were in 4" containers when shipped, and approx 4" tall and I planted in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That ought to work!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

In case yall are wondering, the white stuff on the dirt is crushed egg shells, to keep the snail/slugs away, works great. Use them on all our flowers also.
Crack em, use them, dry them, then break them into little pieces.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Those egg shells will add calcium to the soil over time too. A win - win.

Lark.... Are those diced Jalapenos in those jars? I've got to do some of that. Any secrets to the process?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a Jalapeno pappy for the first time, they now have blooms, LOL


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cant remember the name of my supposedly mild jalapeÃ±os but I picked 8 last evening. Will try to remember to look this evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My plants are pretty high and have some lower "sucker" leaves growing. Should I take these off or leave on. I know in some flowers they need to be taken off to promote growth in the main plant.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

baytownboy said:


> My plants are pretty high and have some lower "sucker" leaves growing. Should I take these off or leave on. I know in some flowers they need to be taken off to promote growth in the main plant.


I do on mine , the last several years I have been growing a jalapeÃ±o called " cracked jalapeÃ±o " . 
http://pepperlover.com/pepper-seeds/pepper-species/capsicum-annuum/jalapenos-cracked-detail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My 2 Jalapenos plants I planted approx 5/1/2017 are now approx 3' tall and loaded with peppers and a few are 3"-4" long already. When do I pick and how do I save the ones I pick until the others get the same size?
I like to stuff and do approx 10 at a time when buying from the store, thanx.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

3"-4" seems mature enough to pick. Cut them in half and scoop out the seeds with a spoon. Wear rubber gloves. You can then freeze them until you have enough to stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

tec said:


> 3"-4" seems mature enough to pick. Cut them in half and scoop out the seeds with a spoon. Wear rubber gloves. You can then freeze them until you have enough to stuff.


X2! Especially the rubber gloves. I've been burned to many times. The more you pick the more you will get. I eat a lot of japs. I can them.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Doyle.... the very best way to keep them fresh, while waiting for other to size up, is to leave them on the plant. They will get a little hotter as they mature, but should still be OK. The only drawback is, as mention above, that it will slow production. Pepper plants seem to have a maximum # of peppers that they want to carry at one time. They won't set more new peppers until the # of peppers on the plant is reduced. This could be an issue with just 2 plants.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Japs are great. I eat a ton of them. If kept picked especially when they first get started. You will get a big crop. I mean enough to can. I love to can them. Supper easy to can and I can eat them with every meal. 
I've heard they have more vitamin C then an orange. I just like spicy grub.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

We planted some Coolapenos from Bonnie plants. They are supposed to have no heat what so ever. (Wife can't eat any kind of spicy food, but used to love jalapenos) These dang things are the hottest jalapenos I have ever come across , can't even cut them open in the house or you won't be able to breath. I have had habanero peppers that are milder. I think these were mislabeled or they need to go back to the drawing board and work on their cross breeding.


----------

